# ? about building a door track



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

How can I make the track flush with the rest of the table? I was thinking about trying to use foam board, laying the track on the board & cutting out the piece where the track would lay. Is there an easier way?


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

car guy said:


> How can I make the track flush with the rest of the table? I was thinking about trying to use foam board, laying the track on the board & cutting out the piece where the track would lay. Is there an easier way?


Other than using a router to recess the track itself into the table I'd say building up the area around the track is your only option.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

TX Street Racer said:


> Other than using a router to recess the track itself into the table I'd say building up the area around the track is your only option.



Yea I know, but i'm trying to figure out if there's an "easier" way of "building" it up. Thanks.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I have been using a few different methods. one I used Plaster of Paris andlet it flow makes a heck of a mess...but works like a charm, the other which I am now using in the pit area is foam board a lot harder to get the fits tight, I use a chaulking gun and tub and tile chaulk to fill in the gaps then paint the whole piece a solid color. it done right ( smoothed and sanded) it won't show where it is fitted. I will post some pics when I get a bit closer but my time has been on the short side I am getting very little track time and do not anticipate geting any large amounts till later in the summer when it gets to hot to kill cows on the Q. lol.. let your imagination run. worse case is you spend ten bucks to learn what you do like and another ten to find what you do like basiclly the same as you would pay for a blob lifelike car or a couple of tjets. not to bad...Hope you have a lot of fun doing the track up.

Coach...

( you can even park michlin shod cars in pit lane and I know shut up dave.. lol...)


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

AfxToo, what did you use on the track posted that I brought back up Saturday?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> I used aluminum screening



Dude, I've been considering using the same thing on my landscaping. I can easily staple it doen on the edges....and fill underneath the screen to build it up....and it can be bent to form cracks and crevices.


----------

